# Help with White shirt Browning!



## dottavig (May 2, 2011)

So after doing some research, im not sure how to deal with shirts browning! basicaly im running in 50% humidity and ive been Hovering white ****s for 40 seconds on 356 and then pressing for 40 seconds on 356. Do you think this is the cause of my browning?

My white shirts always seem to have that dirty box look the them out of the press. Pressure is running at 4-5 on a brand new DK16.

I tried hovering for 10 seconds and then pressing for 40@356 and still get the dirty box. Tried new cover sheets too and still no change. Help!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Are they pretreated? 
What kind of cover sheet are you using? Teflon? Silicone? Parchment? Release Paper? 

Hover @ *350* for 10 seconds > no paper 

Full Pressure w/ Teflon or 45-60 seconds depending on the graphic


----------



## dottavig (May 2, 2011)

Im using the sheets Anajet gives you, clear sheets. Also doing the first 10 seconds w/o a sheet


----------



## dottavig (May 2, 2011)

what do different sheets do? like what effect does each sheet have on prints?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

dottavig said:


> So after doing some research, im not sure how to deal with shirts browning! basicaly im running in 50% humidity and ive been Hovering white ****s for 40 seconds on 356 and then pressing for 40 seconds on 356. Do you think this is the cause of my browning?
> 
> My white shirts always seem to have that dirty box look the them out of the press. Pressure is running at 4-5 on a brand new DK16.
> 
> I tried hovering for 10 seconds and then pressing for 40@356 and still get the dirty box. Tried new cover sheets too and still no change. Help!




Set temperature at 330 degrees.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Parchment paper doesn't leave a shiny finish like Teflon. DTG release paper from Coleman and Company lasts longer than parchment paper but leaves a bit of shine.

We did away with all of and just got a bottom teflon cover and used a bottom for the top. 

Depending, on the graphic (more solid prints we use release.paper) sometimes it gives a shiny look but doesn't affect the quality just some customers don't care for it.


Also, on our Digital Knight 16 we use 350 degrees.

What pretreat and inks are you using? What tshirt brand?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I wouldn't hover white shirts, personally I don't think it's necessary.

I would set the heat to 350˚ and press for 60 seconds with light pressure. There may be a slight yellowing that should disappear in a few minutes once the shirt cools. If it doesn't, then set the heat to 330˚ for 90 seconds and that should leave no browning or yellowing at all.


----------



## dottavig (May 2, 2011)

Thanks ill try that out. The reason i hovered on white is that some of my solid blocky areas like bolded txt pull ink if i straight press it and that ink show on the next shirt.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

dottavig said:


> Thanks ill try that out. The reason i hovered on white is that some of my solid blocky areas like bolded txt pull ink if i straight press it and that ink show on the next shirt.


 If you get a Teflon bottom and top its a lot easier to wipe down the top plate in case there is any ink left over. 

They don't have a DK bra (top) that I know of the Hotronix doesn't quite fit so we but a bottom Teflon on the top. Its been doing great..

We have better results with our hover and full press modes.. but to each is their own.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I press with nothing, and get 1/16 build up over time and that never cause browning even if I over press for 1 min at 356.


----------



## littlemissbueyes (Jul 28, 2011)

What kind of press do you have I had this problem when I first got my press. only to find out that the electronics to the thermostat had been messed up in shipping. call your manufacture or order temperature test strips to see if the press is just not the same as what it says on the thermostate. 
second mix some hydrogen peroxide and water in a spray bottle and spray it on the shirt that is scortched... it fixes it.


----------



## Chapalahal (May 5, 2009)

Gino, the temp strips and a little experimentation are a good idea. Heat presses, are rarely accurate. Plain and simple....The reason the shirts turn brown is too much heat for too long. You can lower the dwell time to a point just before they start to turn brown. Check your temp and write down the settings. Confirm that you have a cure by wash testing. Do the same for darks. Also be aware that these optimum settings may change depending on the shirt and time of year and whether you or not you've preheated your press and platten.


----------



## stevietoon (Aug 4, 2008)

Regarding the browning you talk of. i have experienced a brown stain on white t shirts in the past when simply pressing for 5-10 seconds of so to remove creases prior to printing. it turned out to be some kind of dirty water or tide mark stain which the heat drew out of the t shirt, leading me to believe that it was some kind of residue held in the shirt from the manufacturing and rinsing process. 
the platten and teflon sheet were clean but the stain appeared simply after pressing. 
i canot remember the make of shirt but needless to say we stopped using them after trying another brand and not experiencing the same problem.


----------

